# Sonia Kashuk Brushes



## xllmodelcece (Dec 3, 2008)

They are exactly like MAC brushes! i love them.. 

i recently just went out and bought another eye shadow brush the small eye shadow brush and I LOVE IT!!...


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have the bent eyeliner brush and the fluffy blending brush. I LOVE them...every time i go to target i will start to pick up one until i have them all...they are pretty cheap, but really good quality


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 3, 2008)

lol yeah.. i dont know the difference between the white handled ones and the bluish black handled ones .. i need to get the eyeliner brush as seeing how im gona start buying liquid eye liner


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Heading to Target for some today!!


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 3, 2008)

lol yeah i wana go buy more but i dont wear blush, so theres no need for a blush brush or foundation brush i dont wear that either and i have the mac brush for powder so im kinda limited


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 3, 2008)

I love these brushes! They are very affordable and they're excellent quality.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

IMO, these are the best makeup brushes you can buy at the mass market level.  I would not equate the quality with MAC or other high-end brushes, but they are truly great quality for the price.


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 3, 2008)

They are ALWAYS sold out of the black ones at my local Target. I have a few of the white ones though.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah, i love those brushes. and much cheaper


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 3, 2008)

whats the difference between the black and white ones? yea they are sold out alot of the black too


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_IMO, these are the best makeup brushes you can buy at the mass market level. I would not equate the quality with MAC or other high-end brushes, but they are truly great quality for the price._

 
i agree.
i love my sonia kashuk brushes. i have some of the ols-style purple-handled ones and they've lasted me years. i think that for the money they are some of the best brushes out there, definitely.


----------



## autumnschild (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_IMO, these are the best makeup brushes you can buy at the mass market level. I would not equate the quality with MAC or other high-end brushes, but they are truly great quality for the price._

 
agreed. i have pretty much all of them and they work perfectly, but i bet they wouldn't last as long as mac brushes, nor are they as soft.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 3, 2008)

i love it too...and i also have the traveled size brushes! great prices!!!


----------



## *Gigi* (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a few and love them- fantastic price for good quality!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 4, 2008)

I got the gold glamified brushes from target online.. i love it... i'll probably still get the mac gift set brushes IF I FIND THEM AT THE CCO!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I got the gold glamified brushes from target online.. i love it... i'll probably still get the mac gift set brushes IF I FIND THEM AT THE CCO!




_

 

OMG i want....these look so nice, and i don't even like gold..lol


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 5, 2008)

Omg, yes - Sonia brushes are awesome! I personally think they're just as good as MAC ones. I've felt a lot of different beauty store, craft store brushes and the newer ones from Sonia are much better and soft as hell. I currently only have the contour brush and love it. I wanna go back for the mineral brush (I think that's the name, flat top blush brush) - I love touching it every time I go there, lol. It's always out of stock =/

I had a set of hers back in the day and hated how scratchy it felt, I'm glad the quality has increased tremendously over the years.


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 7, 2008)

I have the bent eyeliner brush and the synthetic flat top brush. The flat top brush is AWESOME! I love it for cream blushes, foundations, MSFs and blushes. If you love the MAC 109 you must buy the SK Flat Top Brush...it's just as versatile and half the price!!


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 7, 2008)

the bent eyeliner brush is the ish! I suck at putting on eyeliner but this works everytime. True they aren't as soft as MAC brushes but for the price, I have ZERO complaints.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2008)

I think these are great brushes for the quality.  I love the small synthetic concealor brush for cream shadows.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_IMO, these are the best makeup brushes you can buy at the mass market level. I would not equate the quality with MAC or other high-end brushes, but they are truly great quality for the price._

 
Yes. I went with my sister to get the dark curvy handled ones.  They seem to be pretty good.  She loves them.

I'm still trying to talk her into the @design Master Set.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, the flat buffer brush is amazing. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it!!  It's great for blush, and awesome for liquid foundation (i like it better for foundation than the 187 actually!)

edit:  This is the one! 





Its so awesome.. love it. 


These brushes are very good quality.. i'd highly recommend them!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 8, 2008)

I love them too!  They are very good quality and the price is def not bad.  I like the ones with the white handle rather than the black.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the bent eyeliner brush. Love it, works like a dream.


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 8, 2008)

Is there an equivalent of the 224?  I only have MAC brushes but I was thinking to get a 2nd 224 from the Monogram collection.  If I can get a brush at 1/2 the price then I'm heading to Target tonight!! lol


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_Is there an equivalent of the 224? I only have MAC brushes but I was thinking to get a 2nd 224 from the Monogram collection. If I can get a brush at 1/2 the price then I'm heading to Target tonight!! lol_

 

The ones with the white handles.. I know they have one they call a crease blending brush or something, and it's sorta like the 224. More like the 217 really, but it's awesome!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 8, 2008)

There is this one:

Kashuk Tools® Blending Brush : Target

It's a little.....I don't know, fatter on the end than the 224 I guess.  It may not be as long either (the bristles).  You should check it out though if you have a Target nearby.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 8, 2008)

What brushes are must haves of this range? 

I can't wait to get my hands on the bent eyeliner brush!


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah i need to get more of these


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessie* 

 
_What brushes are must haves of this range? 

I can't wait to get my hands on the bent eyeliner brush!_

 

I'd say definitely the flat blush/buffer brush.. it's amazingly soft and dense, and has shed maybe 1 hair the whole time ive had it. 

Check out post #22 above  ^^^


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 11, 2008)

i have to go to target tonight to pick up a gift card for my office's secret santa, now i have to look at these brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my poor wallet.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Yeah, the flat buffer brush is amazing. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!! It's great for blush, and awesome for liquid foundation (i like it better for foundation than the 187 actually!)

edit: This is the one! 





Its so awesome.. love it. 


These brushes are very good quality.. i'd highly recommend them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG that brush is sooo soft and dense........ I want it so bad but I wasn't sure if it was a good buy or not.  I'm going to get it today.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 12, 2008)

And I got it along with the angled eyeliner brush....I'll test them out tomorrow


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Yeah, the flat buffer brush is amazing. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!! It's great for blush, and awesome for liquid foundation (i like it better for foundation than the 187 actually!)

edit: This is the one! 





Its so awesome.. love it. 


These brushes are very good quality.. i'd highly recommend them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I LUVVVVV THIS I USE MINE FOR BLUSH AND BRONZER. NEVER THOUGHT OF USING IT FOR LIQUID/CREAM FOUNDATION THANKS FOR THE IDEA WILL TRY OUT AND SEE. ALSO, THE QUALITY OF THE BRUSHS ARE SUPERB. PUTS MY COASTAL SCENT BRUSHES TO SHAME... I PREFER THE BLACK HANDLE ONES, WHEN COMPARED TO THE WHITE HANDLE ONES.


----------



## Chanda_D (Dec 12, 2008)

Going to Target this afternoon!!!  I've heard some good things about Sonia Kashuk's line.  I'm going to check it out.  Thanks, Ladies!!!


----------



## kaexbabey (Dec 12, 2008)

i really wanna try the bent eyeliner brush. i have a few brushes and they are pretty good but sometimes the eyeshadow brush is scratchy


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Yeah these are pretty good brushes. My first one for now is the pencil brush. I have the white one and looking to get some more this week or next week. *


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Dec 22, 2008)

Love the Sonia Kashuk brushes! Their brush sets are ideal for beginners in the makeup world, and are fabulous, inexpenisive alternatives for MAC brushes without having to sacrifice quality. Some of the larger puffed-up, white-handled eye brushes are a little scratchy, (my only complaint), but great for packing on color


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 22, 2008)

My first brush set was from sonia. I have a few left. def. good buy.


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know if this is at just the Target where I live but all Sonia Kashuk merchandise is 10% off =)


----------



## Just_me (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I got the gold glamified brushes from target online.. i love it... i'll probably still get the mac gift set brushes IF I FIND THEM AT THE CCO!





_

 
My sister gave me these for christmas!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't let her wrap it!!  I love this set.  It's a nice hard case....


----------



## Jessie (Dec 27, 2008)

How do the brush sets rate? I am thinking of buying a few sets, but was curious if the quality of the brush sets are of lesser quality than buying the brushes alone. I am a bit of a newbie with makeup, so I simply want good quality brushes that I can experiment with a little. 

In particular, The Glamified Brush Set and the Essential Eye 6-pc Kit? Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 27, 2008)

EVERytime I go to target I always go and feel the buffer brush. AFter reading this maybe I will go and actually purchase it !!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouscharm* 

 
_EVERytime I go to target I always go and feel the buffer brush. AFter reading this maybe I will go and actually purchase it !!!!_

 
DOOO iiiit!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 29, 2008)

got my first two for christmas! I got the large crease brush and large shader brush which I also use for highlight and some blending. LOVE THEM. super cheap, but amazing


----------



## IndustrialIrene (Jan 3, 2009)

i have the sonia kashuk powder brush. its just a big fluffy brush. its great for putting translucent powder on ur face but it sheds alot!! it leaves big hairs on my face and it sheds quite a bit when i wash it. i lost interest in it


----------



## *yve* (Jan 4, 2009)

does anyone knows an online-store where they do international shipping? i've picked out some sonia brushes at target.com, but unfortunately they won't ship to germany


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 4, 2009)

^^ i actually got the bent eyeliner brush from makeupgeek.com/store....

i have requested some other face brushes from Marlena.... so until then, be patient..... ^^


----------



## gespiritu (Mar 19, 2009)

I picked up the curvy black handled flat top brush, the concealer brush, and the smudge brush. 

My fave is the flat top, it is super soft and I like to use it as a buffer. Also, Target still has the 10% of all Sonia Kashuk products, so its even a better deal. I am trying to find the line's version of the beauty blender, but they're always sold out...


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 19, 2009)

^ the flat buffer brush is awesome for applying liquid foundation too. I spray it lightly with Fix+ and it goes on really smooth!


----------



## statusmode (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the small eyeshadow brush from sonia kashuk and the size and shape works really well for me, especially when applying dry pigments! Does anyone know if it's a dupe for any MAC brush?? I'd really like to have the MAC version to add to my collection =]


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Yeah, the flat buffer brush is amazing. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!  It's great for blush, and awesome for liquid foundation (i like it better for foundation than the 187 actually!)

edit:  This is the one! 





Its so awesome.. love it. 


These brushes are very good quality.. i'd highly recommend them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!..amazing amazing brush...works like a dream,for both liquid and mineral powder foundation..very good quality,soft,dense and absolutely no shedding..I love this more than the 187 and 190......the only con is that it takes almost 24 hrs or even more to dry completely after you wash them..otherwise an excellent brush.......totally recommend!


----------



## tattoosofships (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a large crease brush by Sonia Kashuk. It's got a white handle. I like it! Sometimes it becomes a little scratchy on my lid though.


----------



## lizziebetha (Mar 19, 2009)

i haven't tried the bent black handled ones...it seems to be that the handle is a bit too long. But I might stop by and pick a couple since i need more brushes!


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have the foundation brush with the black handle and the highlighting brush with the white handle. The black one is of better quality but I use both daily and they work very well. 

If any of you girls are intrested I belive they are on sale at target. I plan on trying to get the buffer brush as well as the bent eyeliner brush.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tattoosofships* 

 
_I have a large crease brush by Sonia Kashuk. It's got a white handle. I like it! Sometimes it becomes a little scratchy on my lid though._

 
I have that one too! I love the brush, but I agree, it can get a *little* scratchy. I just use my Aveda Damage Control conditioner after washing it, leave it on for a minute and then rinse.. it dries so much softer! Try it with any deep conditioner really


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 21, 2009)

are these sold in any other store than walmart?


----------



## ninaxmac (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_are these sold in any other store than walmart?_

 
They are sold only at Target and online at there website.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 22, 2009)

I went out and go that flat buffer brush last night because of all your raves..I frickin LOVE IT! I used it to apply liquid foundation and it performed as good, if not better than the 109! And it's soooo soft...my new love


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 22, 2009)

I love Sonia Kashuk brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7 of them are like my go to brushes!! 

one is like
-  a mini 181 on a stick (I use it for my msf blushes)
- a mini 239 
- a slender 219 
- my HG eyebrow angle brush
- circular like the 109 ...just a tad bigger great for blush
- mascara brush for eyebrows
- 266/224 I use it to contour my nose or highlight my cupid bow area


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I went out and go that flat buffer brush last night because of all your raves..I frickin LOVE IT! I used it to apply liquid foundation and it performed as good, if not better than the 109! And it's soooo soft...my new love
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yay!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isn't it great?

We would never lead you astray, mizuki. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

I was given a gold set for xmas and the gold ''paint'' has started to chip off, it's black underneath. Has any1 else had this happen! 

The brush hairs are still good though. They are nice n soft and do not fall out.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

Which is the best brush for blush/face powder? I want a bigger one then my set came with.


----------



## susannef (Mar 23, 2009)

I have the Sonia Kashuk powder brush with the white handle. I got it in early 2006 and its held up really well trough many many washes. I use it if I want some sort of finishing powder and it works perfectly. I think it was $10?


----------



## Rosario (Mar 23, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE the buffer blush brush its amazing i use it for cream blushes its an amazing brush.


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 26, 2009)

I really like the small contour brush from SK.  






It is great for contouring cheeks!  I bought it a couple weeks ago for $9 (not sure if it's marked down at all Targets or just here).  I was really surprised at the quality and softness of these brushes.  I don't know if they are up there with MAC's but for the price and the fact that MAC doesn't have a small contour brush like this, they are def worth checking out!  The black handle ones are really cool bc the handle is shaped to fit your hand and it's comfortable!


----------



## ABB113 (May 3, 2009)

I have 2 Sonia Kashuk brushes (a large blender brush and a crease brush) and I definitely want to try more!  I'm eyeing the bent eyeliner brush and possibly an angled blush brush.  I'm also eager to try the Blending Sponge (OK, not really a brush....but it _is_ used for makeup application.....so it kinda counts lol).


----------



## dominichulinda (May 3, 2009)

my Sonia K brushes (white handle and gold handle).


----------



## dynamics (May 4, 2009)

I've been eyeing the flat top buffer brush for a while now. It's so soft! I touch it every time I pass by, LMAO. I think I must just purchase it the next time I see it. I love all their brushes, the eyeshadow brush is sometimes scratchy on my lids too, but I bought it 4 years ago. I think I'll purchase a new one and see if the quality's been improved. 

I love their travel Kabuki and powder brushes too!


----------



## Dayjoy (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_





my Sonia K brushes (white handle and gold handle)._

 
Off topic--but how do you like that EOB angle brush (Control Powder)?  I have it but it is soooo dense.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_Off topic--but how do you like that EOB angle brush (Control Powder)? I have it but it is soooo dense._

 

I love it for contouring!!! 

To me it's like a #168 and #109 put together


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 4, 2009)

I've had the regular white handled brushes since their launch, several years ago.  I'm pleased to report, they are all in perfect condition, despite many uses and washing.  No bristle fallout or weakness at the ferrules.  These are one of the best investments i've made in makeup tools.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 4, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that the blending brush is no longer in stores? I've gone to 4 different stores to get one for my sister (she has lived without a blending brush for years?!?!?!) but it's been a no go. 

Anyone know if they are just long term out of stock or if they've been d/ced?


----------



## winkietoe (May 9, 2009)

Ive only tried the Lip Brush from her collection and it fell apart a few days after I bought it


----------



## broken_soul (May 10, 2009)

The bent liner and the 187 dupe are my faves from SK. Such great quality for the price.


----------



## Mochahantas (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Yeah, the flat buffer brush is amazing. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!! It's great for blush, and awesome for liquid foundation (i like it better for foundation than the 187 actually!)

edit: This is the one! 





Its so awesome.. love it. 


These brushes are very good quality.. i'd highly recommend them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG, I LOVE that brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use it for blush and it is so soft and beautiful. I'm going to get one for foundation too.

*Personally,* I think the black brushes are just as good as MAC _if not better (don't beat me up guys LOL_).


----------



## swaly (May 11, 2009)

Just wanted to throw in my two cents––got a couple of Kashuk brushes packaged in the fancier plastic hardcase packaging, and they are amazing. The flat foundation/blush brush is particularly astonishing...very dense, even, soft, and makes my skin glow. The normal wet foundation brush is very nice, too.










The lower-end white-handled brushes that come in soft vinyl packaging are nothing to write home about. They were a little too rough in texture to be ideal though they are still decent and usable. I'd really recommend the black-handled brushes...the eyeshadow brush (the cylindrical one, not the short flat shader) is also fantastic.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 11, 2009)

These are the two black handled brushes I have and I love them both!  I have the following white handled brushes:  Highlighting brush (GREAT 187 dupe but HTF), Mascara Spoolie (it's a spoolie-what else can I say), the Medium shading brush (it's really soft--good for a wash of color), the Large crease brush (too wide around and a little scratchy) and the angled eyeshadow brush (nice and soft, I liked it for the crease and outer V before I got the MAC 272). Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_Just wanted to throw in my two cents––got a couple of Kashuk brushes packaged in the fancier plastic hardcase packaging, and they are amazing. The flat foundation/blush brush is particularly astonishing...very dense, even, soft, and makes my skin glow. The normal wet foundation brush is very nice, too.










The lower-end white-handled brushes that come in soft vinyl packaging are nothing to write home about. They were a little too rough in texture to be ideal though they are still decent and usable. I'd really recommend the black-handled brushes...the eyeshadow brush (the cylindrical one, not the short flat shader) is also fantastic._


----------



## swaly (May 29, 2009)

I've acquired a zillion Kashuk brushes since the last time I posted, and they are truly incredible. I especially like the synthetic concealer brushes (both white- and black-handled) because they're awesome for applying my Aquacolors. They have some precision/small-tipped blenders and liners that are very specific and hard to find. Of course, I have all the blush/powder brushes and the skunk as well and they ALL. FUCKING. ROCK. Excuse my language.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jun 8, 2014)

I really wanna get the flattop multipurpose brush and the angled multipurpose brush. Unfortunately, they always seem to be sold out at my local target.


----------



## dash4 (Aug 25, 2014)

I got the Sonia Kashuk 15 year anniversary 15pc limited edition set of brushes and OMG - I love them.. I love them so much - I went back and got a 2nd set.  They're just beautiful and work well.. they're priced at $39.99. ( I heard when they were first released they were only $34.99 though)..

  Here's a picture from the Target website...


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 26, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I got the Sonia Kashuk 15 year anniversary 15pc limited edition set of brushes and OMG - I love them.. I love them so much - I went back and got a 2nd set.  They're just beautiful and work well.. they're priced at $39.99. ( I heard when they were first released they were only $34.99 though)..
> 
> Here's a picture from the Target website...


  I was so bummed I couldn't find the anywhere! And I really wanted to try them!


----------



## dash4 (Aug 26, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I was so bummed I couldn't find the anywhere! And I really wanted to try them!


  Did you search "find in store" on the website?  That's how I found mine -- I had to drive 20 miles, because that was the closest Target that still had them in stock, but I did find them.. I did the "store pickup" option.. a few stores closer to me had "limited availability" or whatever, but when I called.. they said they didn't have them anymore.  

  I hope you can find them, because I really think this are great brushes.


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 26, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Did you search "find in store" on the website?  That's how I found mine -- I had to drive 20 miles, because that was the closest Target that still had them in stock, but I did find them.. I did the "store pickup" option.. a few stores closer to me had "limited availability" or whatever, but when I called.. they said they didn't have them anymore.    I hope you can find them, because I really think this are great brushes.


 Yeah I did a search but no stores even remotely close had anything unfortunately.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I got the Sonia Kashuk 15 year anniversary 15pc limited edition set of brushes and OMG - I love them.. I love them so much - I went back and got a 2nd set.  They're just beautiful and work well.. they're priced at $39.99. ( I heard when they were first released they were only $34.99 though)..
> 
> Here's a picture from the Target website...


  I got mine for $34.99, Target was running a $5 off sale that weekend. I love all these brushes but I have a special place in my heart for the flat contour one.


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 26, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Did you search "find in store" on the website?  That's how I found mine -- I had to drive 20 miles, because that was the closest Target that still had them in stock, but I did find them.. I did the "store pickup" option.. a few stores closer to me had "limited availability" or whatever, but when I called.. they said they didn't have them anymore.
> 
> I hope you can find them, because I really think this are great brushes.


  oooh I searched again and the Target near me has it for pick up all of a sudden! The price is 39.99 but still not bad, I think I will pick them up! Thanks for reminding me to check the website again.


----------



## dash4 (Aug 26, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> oooh I searched again and the Target near me has it for pick up all of a sudden! The price is 39.99 but still not bad, I think I will pick them up! Thanks for reminding me to check the website again.


  Awesome! I hope you're able to get them.. They really exceeded my expectations.  To be honest, at first I just wanted them because they're so pretty, but they turned out to be really great brushes.. We're all different though -- you might not enjoy them as much as me and DILLIGAF, but Target has a fantastic return policy if you don't like them..  I really think you will like them though.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 26, 2014)

I got that brush set the other day too! I had to drive 20 miles too lol and in a crazy thunderstorm (I didn't realize the weather was gonna be crappy when I decided to go) all of the stores near me were sold out though! I'm glad I was able to grab a set they're a great deal, very soft and very pretty. I've obl


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I got the Sonia Kashuk 15 year anniversary 15pc limited edition set of brushes and OMG - I love them.. I love them so much - I went back and got a 2nd set.  They're just beautiful and work well.. they're priced at $39.99. ( I heard when they were first released they were only $34.99 though)..
> 
> Here's a picture from the Target website...


  They're really beautiful! I love the contour brush. Such a great deal.


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeez this brush set goes fast, the store doesn't have them now. :-/ There is one store a few towns over that says in stock, guess I should get the online right now for in store pick up before they're gone too!! LOL


----------



## dash4 (Sep 11, 2014)

If your Target previously didn't have the brushes - check again.  Use the store locator.  Because I found some at a store that previously had none..

  I purchased a Sonia Kashuk concealer palette, then a 25% off Sonia Kashuk "limited edition" product coupon printed from the coupon machine at the register.. So I went back to the Sonia Kashuk section -- and bought another set of brushes for 25% off.. Then ANOTHER 25% off Sonia Kashuk Limited Edition coupon printed..  I bought that set for a Xmas gift.. and I will save my new coupon for another time (the exp date isn't until November)..

  If you can still find them in store.. you could buy a  Sonia Kashuk spoolie for $1.99 to see if you can get the Sonia Kashuk coupon to print.. Or you could just buy the brush set and if it prints-- take the coupon to customer service and ask them to apply it to your order.. ( YMMV -- your mileage may vary )...


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 11, 2014)

I finally found some in stock at a local Target, bought it online for pickup, last time I waited and went in store and they were gone...wasn't going through that again!


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Sep 18, 2014)

I absolutely love her brushes!! Currently I have the powder face brush, blending, stripling, and eye shadow brushes


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 27, 2014)

No one is interested in the All That Jazz holiday brush set?  These are more up my alley than the anniversary set from a few months back.   From: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/sonia-kashuk-holiday-2014/


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


    I saw those on Karen's web site. today.  I'm wondering how they'd stand up to daily washing?


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I saw those on Karen's web site. today.  I'm wondering how they'd stand up to daily washing?


  I would love to know the answer to that myself.  I'm still tempted to get a set.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 27, 2014)

This weeks Target mobile coupon is 30% off Sonia Kashuk too


----------



## dash4 (Dec 29, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> This weeks Target mobile coupon is 30% off Sonia Kashuk too


  I saw that in  my mobile coupons text.. and instantly thought of the All That Jazz set.. I actually already have it.  But I do like the brushes.. I think the quality is WAY better than her 15th anniversary set.

  Anyway, I just went to my Target and they had ONE left on the shelf.. So I got it for $24.50..

  Would I recommend them for $35?...eh, maybe.. but for $24.50 -- I would definitely recommend..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 29, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I saw that in  my mobile coupons text.. and instantly thought of the All That Jazz set.. I actually already have it.  But I do like the brushes.. I think the quality is WAY better than her 15th anniversary set.
> 
> Anyway, I just went to my Target and they had ONE left on the shelf.. So I got it for $24.50..
> 
> Would I recommend them for $35?...eh, maybe.. but for $24.50 -- I would definitely recommend..


  I saw some random chick on instagram selling those brushes for ...... you may want to take a seat..... $89.99. WTF?!?


----------



## dash4 (Dec 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I saw some random chick on instagram selling those brushes for ...... you may want to take a seat..... $89.99. WTF?!?


  What in the hell?   I _hate_ people like that.. That is outrageous.  I would pick up a nice set of It Cosmetics brushes for $90 , not this set.  I bet no one takes her up on that highway robbery offer.. You can still get these in store for a maximum of $35.. why would anyone pay $90 ??


----------



## stylabell (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone have the complete S.K. black brush set? i hope this doesn't make me super weird.... but ive been dying to see a picture of someone's collection on display on their vanity. Because of the ergonomic handle design im curious how many dispay bush holders one would need. Anyway i just started my collection, so far i have two. A blush brush and a blending eye brush. Love it!


----------

